# سؤال عن المحاكاة ؟؟؟؟؟ ارجوا المساعدة



## benghazi_girl (21 سبتمبر 2006)

رجاء اريد اى مشروع عن المحاكاة .. قصدى اى مشروع قبل المحاكاة وبعد المحاكاة ... ارجوكم ساعدونى مثلا محاكاة مطار او محطة بنزين او ازدحام طريق سيارات ....الخ .
ويا ريت مدعوم بالصور
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## samehnour (27 سبتمبر 2006)

قد تجدي بعض الفائدة في الروابط الآتية من مدونتي

المحاكاة 
تحديات تطبيق المحاكاة 
أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة 
أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة -2


----------



## م. أبو يزن (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*محاكاة نظم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء مساعدتي في مادة محاكاة النظم Simulation
ضروري جدا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## Loverone (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،،



أخي ، وضح كيف تريد أن نساعدك؟


وانا حاضر اساعدك بما استطيع


----------



## صناعي1 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

م. أبو يزن قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الرجاء مساعدتي في مادة محاكاة النظم Simulation*
> *ضروري جدا *
> ...


 
بامكانك الان الاطلاع على فهرس موضوعات المحاكاة في المنتدى


----------



## بيت لحم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*اي خدمة*

نرجو التوضيح حول ماهية المساعدة في هذا الموضوع الشيق 
simulation


----------

